# UGA - GT 2010 Avatar Bet



## BlackSmoke (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, us Dawg fans that were loyal enough to bet our avatars against UF will be able to switch back to some UGA colors on Thursday. I plan on mine staying Red & Black thru the rest of the year 

Who's in for the avatar bet this year? Battle of the 2 toilet teams! Should be an interesting game! I look for UGA to win by 21+...

I'm in!

*
DAWGS*

BlackSmoke
Coggins
Bitteroot
Hayseed Theology
South GA Dawg
DBM78
DSGB
MudDucker
Brownceluse
Toolmkr
BubbaGanoosh
J.Reagan

*
JACKETS*

Marks500
Cobb
Jwea89
Nitram
Lilburn Joe
Doc_Holliday
DoeNightmare
GT1976


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 22, 2010)

I was just about to ask about this, Havent seen it on here yet.. I am not sure about taking this Bet this year...lol


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 22, 2010)

You know what.. Ill Take this Bet... Gotta stand behind my Team.. Count me in!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 22, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> You know what.. Ill Take this Bet... Gotta stand behind my Team.. Count me in!



I like that fire!


----------



## coggins (Nov 22, 2010)

For how long we talking?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 22, 2010)

How bout til New Years Day 

That seems reasonable. I think that's what we did last year.

Or we can do it until your respective team plays in a bowl. (IF, in fact, your team makes it to a bowl  )


----------



## coggins (Nov 22, 2010)

OK, that's reasonable count me in.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thing we did it until the End of Bowl Season last year right? so when the NC is over you can change it back!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 22, 2010)

You know I'm in... anything to get rid of the fair weather vane....


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm in.  Tired of sportin' little Timmy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 22, 2010)

im down, im sure i could find me a pretty uga girl for yall to look at


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 23, 2010)

Count me in 

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2010)

Lets do it!


----------



## cobb (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll do it-

Up With the White and Gold!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 23, 2010)

Smoke where ya been man?


----------



## DSGB (Nov 23, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 23, 2010)

Where is lilburnjoe?  He sure has been quiet.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 23, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Where is lilburnjoe?  He sure has been quiet.



Right here !! I'm in !!!

Not a whole lot to get excited about with 2 teams that *inhale vigorously*. But I'm always behind my Jackets !!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 23, 2010)

Im in, GO DAWGS!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Smoke where ya been man?



Working like a Dawg 

70 hrs a week here lately. Trying to feed the family, my man. I'm spending about 4 hrs a week in the office now as opposed to about 35. Gotta do what ya gotta do. Haven't been around near as much

I'm still swinging by every day or two to check on you lil bugs though. Don't worry lil buddy


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Smoke where ya been man?



So.....



You in?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 23, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> So.....
> 
> 
> 
> You in?



Against my better judgement....I'm in.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 23, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Against my better judgement....I'm in.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 23, 2010)

I love my Jackets but I can't do it. I bet a guy last year who is a mutt. The loser had to wear the winners cap with school logo for a month in the local sports bar. It ruined the whole bowl season as I could never shake the nausea. I'll never do that again - go Jackets!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 23, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> I love my Jackets but I can't do it. I bet a guy last year who is a mutt. The loser had to wear the winners cap with school logo for a month in the local sports bar. It ruined the whole bowl season as I could never shake the nausea. I'll never do that again - go Jackets!



Weak.... 

It's only an avatar man.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 23, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Weak....
> 
> It's only an avatar man.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2010)

Count me in too!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 23, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> I love my Jackets but I can't do it. I bet a guy last year who is a mutt. The loser had to wear the winners cap with school logo for a month in the local sports bar. It ruined the whole bowl season as I could never shake the nausea. I'll never do that again - go Jackets!



So you're saying Tech is gonna lose already?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 23, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> So you're saying Tech is gonna lose already?



Doesn't seem like he has much faith in his team...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2010)

I have to admit Adam I am going to hate to see your Avatar go!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Nov 23, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I have to admit Adam I am going to hate to see your Avatar go!



I agree. Dadgum


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Nov 23, 2010)

Count me in!!!

Go Dawgsssssssss!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 23, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> I love my Jackets but I can't do it. I bet a guy last year who is a mutt. The loser had to wear the winners cap with school logo for a month in the local sports bar. It ruined the whole bowl season as I could never shake the nausea. I'll never do that again - go Jackets!



Seriously man?? Ture Fans gotta stand behind your Team win or lose! Did we think we had a Chance to beat GA in 2008? No but we did. Its just an Avitar, I mean all you gotta do is Change it and dont get on here for a month Thats ok, we dont like weak fans on our Yellow list anyways.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 23, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> I love my Jackets but I can't do it. I bet a guy last year who is a mutt. The loser had to wear the winners cap with school logo for a month in the local sports bar. It ruined the whole bowl season as I could never shake the nausea. I'll never do that again - go Jackets!



man anything is better than that lame avi you have now... a hot Dawg would be an up grade...did you get that off a memiograph machine?...

oh dude.... who else can still smell the scent of a memiograph?... dang I'm old....


----------



## j.reagan (Nov 23, 2010)

Count me in on this one!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 24, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Seriously man?? Ture Fans gotta stand behind your Team win or lose! Did we think we had a Chance to beat GA in 2008? No but we did. Its just an Avitar, I mean all you gotta do is Change it and dont get on here for a month Thats ok, we dont like weak fans on our Yellow list anyways.


 
Awright - you shamed me into it - GO JACKETS!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

thwg!!


----------



## dirtroad (Nov 24, 2010)

Georgia Tech Sucks


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 24, 2010)

dirtroad said:


> Georgia Tech Sucks



Are you in or are you out?   Very insightfull coment by the way.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 24, 2010)

If we don't play better than we've played in the last few weeks we don't have much of a shot, but I know we've got some will and desire down in there somewhere and I know if it gets rolling, the offense can rack up a lot of points.

Count me in for the av bet.  The reward if we win far outweighs the risk.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 24, 2010)

dirtroad said:


> Georgia Tech Sucks



 I dont think this guy likes Georgia Tech do you?


----------



## GT1976 (Nov 25, 2010)

Im in.....GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 25, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> Awright - you shamed me into it - GO JACKETS!



Dude... anything wouldbe better than that gnat in drag your sporting now...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

Just passing thru...


----------



## DBM78 (Nov 27, 2010)

A change is in order


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 28, 2010)

found a decent uga athlete all americans can respect, and she just happens not to look too bad


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2010)

jwea89 said:


> found a decent uga athlete all americans can respect, and she just happens not to look too bad


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2010)

Lets see them avatars kids.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's a couple some of y'all can use if need be...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 28, 2010)

Or one of my personal UGA/GT favorites...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well Ill hold my End of the Bargin, Ill have mine Changed by tomorrow.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 28, 2010)

Can I use this one ?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> If we don't play better than we've played in the last few weeks we don't have much of a shot, but I know we've got some will and desire down in there somewhere and I know if it gets rolling, the offense can rack up a lot of points.
> 
> Count me in for the av bet. The reward if we win far outweighs the risk.


 Just where is ol' Doc this morning anyway??


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Can I use this one ?



Nope.  

9-1 Joe.  9-1.  Up with the white and gold indeed.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2010)

Man it's good to shed that dang nasty avy I had and get back to something I love!!!

Good game techies... we all stunk it up pretty badly... but in the end.... who cares!  

9-1... Maybe ya'll can have moral victory rings made this time...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Man it's good to shed that dang nasty avy I had and get back to something I love!!!
> 
> Good game techies... we all stunk it up pretty badly... but in the end.... who cares!
> 
> 9-1... Maybe ya'll can have moral victory rings made this time...




They're already getting them made.  They say, "Pul Johnson is a better coach."

And the ring features an image of Paul Johnsonpunching somebody in the face.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> They're already getting them made.  They say, "Pul Johnson is a better coach."
> 
> And the ring features an image of Paul Johnsonpunching somebody in the face.


The worst team CMR has fielded since hes been here not looking good for CPJ! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> The worst team CMR has fielded since hes been here not looking good for CPJ! Go Dawgs!



Yet some Tech fans seem to be celebrating a moral victory.

This stuff about how Johnson is a better coach and how they had fifty jillion yards of offense.

Who won?  Who lost?  Exactly.  

But if guys like cobb would rather have a pretty loss than an ugly win, good for them.

Also, if Paul Johnson is so far superior to Mark Richt as a coach, it doesn't seem to be doing Tech a whole heck of a lot of good.

And I'm sorry, racking up lots of yards doesn't mean anything if you lose doing it.  At some point, all the tough guy talk about punching people in the face, going for it on fourth down no matter where you are on the field, and stubbornly running the ball 90 something percent of the time just looks dumb if you keep losing that way.

I'm sorry to the cool Tech fans.  Doc is a friend of mine and Jody is a good guy.  I guess the worst among yall has brought out the worst in me.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 28, 2010)

What Exactally has to be on the Avatar? Just something GA or what? I am guessing the one I have now is not good enough?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 28, 2010)

Again, Paul Johnson wasn't the reason we lost the game last night.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Nov 28, 2010)

Not gonna say much bad about GT (have a son that is gonna be an engineer and a techie) But they are gonna have to have some sort of passing game. At some point you are gonna need a quick score just like the end of this game. Will CPJ alter his O a little or is he too proud?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Again, Paul Johnson wasn't the reason we lost the game last night.



We hope yall keep him.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 28, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> We hope yall keep him.



We plan to !!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> We plan to !!!



That's a relief.  I was cared yall might hire someboy he could beat us regularly.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Where is lilburnjoe?  He sure has been quiet.



I vote we give him a by.  He is soiling the G by wearing it next to his name.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> We plan to !!!



I don't blame you! Yall have the #1 rushing O in the Country, and you still lost!!! Love the avatar by the way!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 28, 2010)

Good game...gutsy performance to keep fighting by Tech and one big stop by the UGA D at the end.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 28, 2010)

I vote we give LillyJoe a choice,Wear the G or don't post on UGA threads anymore.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> I vote we give LillyJoe a choice,Wear the G or don't post on UGA threads anymore.



That's like the force out of bounds penalty, it's not enforceable.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> That's like the force out of bounds penalty, it's not enforceable.



Oh but it is.  If Joe agrees to the terms we can have the mods enforce it frenchman.

Of course we know that you and Joe would rather post in a UGA thread than eat when you're hungry.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh but it is.  If Joe agrees to the terms we can have the mods enforce it frenchman.
> 
> Of course we know that you and Joe would rather post in a UGA thread than eat when you're hungry.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2010)

cobb said:


> I'll do it-
> 
> Up With the White and Gold!!!!!!!!!!!!





doenightmare said:


> Awright - you shamed me into it - GO JACKETS!





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Count me in for the av bet.  The reward if we win far outweighs the risk.





GT1976 said:


> Im in.....GO JACKETS!!!



Hmmmm.... seems like these four fellas still haven't lived up to their end of the avatar bet:

Cobb
Doenightmare
Doc
GT1976


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just where is ol' Doc this morning anyway??



In church like I always am on Sunday mornings, how about you?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh but it is.  If Joe agrees to the terms we can have the mods enforce it frenchman.
> 
> Of course we know that you and Joe would rather post in a UGA thread than eat when you're hungry.



I like to use my 1st amendment right as granted by Woody's and post anywhere I want.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Hmmmm.... seems like these four fellas still haven't lived up to their end of the avatar bet:
> 
> Cobb
> Doenightmare
> ...



Watchout the SGD thread police is coming to kick you out of this thread since you are neither a tech nor uga fan...   (or you can keep posting but you shall wear a different avatar).


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 29, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh but it is.  If Joe agrees to the terms we can have the mods enforce it frenchman.
> 
> Of course we know that you and Joe would rather post in a UGA thread than eat when you're hungry.



You can? 

Figured that was a gentleman's bet, of honor and doing the right thing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> You can?
> 
> Figured that was a gentleman's bet, of honor and doing the right thing.



Oh you would have a problem with this?  I guess it's a good thing you aren't the only mod here. There is a history here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Watchout the SGD thread police is coming to kick you out of this thread since you are neither a tech nor uga fan...   (or you can keep posting but you shall wear a different avatar).



I just stated a fact that you didn't care for so now I'm the "thread police?"

And Les Miles doesn't seem to feel the need to post in every UGA thread that gets started frenchman.

Jeez you scream like a little girl with a skinned knee if anybody calls you on this sort of thing.  You really are french.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh you would have a problem with this?  I guess it's a good thing you aren't the only mod here. There is a history here.



Yeah the mod with "dawg" in his name should fix you up...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah the mod with "dawg" in his name should fix you up...



Ooooooooooooh.  I'm busted.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I just stated a fact that you didn't care for so now I'm the "thread police?"
> 
> And Les Miles doesn't seem to feel the need to post in every UGA thread that gets started frenchman.
> 
> Jeez you scream like a little girl with a skinned knee if anybody calls you on this sort of thing.  You really are french.




Always running your mouth trying to stir the pot while never contributing any actual sport knowledge or analysis...  You are the Skip Bayless of the forum.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 29, 2010)

I was out of town till late yesterday - congrats to the mutts and their fans.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Always running your mouth trying to stir the pot while never contributing any actual sport knowledge or analysis...  You are the Skip Bayless of the forum.



As opposed to you who _does_ contribute?

Well if I'm Skip Bayless, since you stand on the sideline, are always trying to get noticed, and not really taken seriously by anybody, I guess you're Holly Roh.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 29, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> As opposed to you who _does_ contribute?
> 
> Well if I'm Skip Bayless, since you stand on the sideline, are always trying to get noticed, and not really taken seriously by anybody, I guess you're Holly Roh.



Nah you got me figured out wrong.  I'm more of a woody paige.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2010)

I dont like Skip Bayless...


Just saying

Carry on.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I dont like Skip Bayless...
> 
> 
> Just saying
> ...



Me either but he's the reason people watch that show.

I guarantee you that if he left, the ratings would go down.  People love to hate him.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Nov 29, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's a relief.  I was cared yall might hire someboy he could beat us regularly.



SGD - you been "channeling" dawgpound?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> SGD - you been "channeling" dawgpound?



For sore.

Nah, getting up at 3:15am will do weird things to your typing.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Nov 29, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> For sore.
> 
> Nah, getting up at 3:15am will do weird things to your typing.



I hear ya on that...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Watch out the SGD thread police is coming to kick you out of this thread since you are neither a tech nor uga fan...   (or you can keep posting but you shall wear a different avatar).



Nitram,

I get a hall pass #1 because I am a fellow SEC fan, and #2 I hate nerds. 

How's this for a different avatar?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Nitram,
> 
> I get a hall pass #1 because I am a fellow SEC fan, and #2 I hate nerds.
> 
> How's this for a different avatar?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 5, 2010)

So it seems as if we have a Techie or two that hasn't yet changed their avatar...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 5, 2010)

cobb said:


> I'll do it-
> 
> Up With the White and Gold!!!!!!!!!!!!





GT1976 said:


> Im in.....GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2010)

Cobb welched.  What a surprise.  Not a whole lot to that guy.  I found that out a long time ago.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> So it seems as if we have a Techie or two that hasn't yet changed their avatar...



It makes them look real bad when liljoey held up to his end!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2010)

Some folks have no honor....


----------



## DBM78 (Dec 6, 2010)

We won't forget.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 23, 2010)

When is this thing over...this AJ green jersey has topped out and I'm afraid I'll lose money if I don't sell it soon. 

I read about your team's bowl game, Jan 1st, or the NC.  I like the bowl game option 

For the record, I bought my first ever piece of UGA fan gear a few days ago.  I was at a discount store and saw an AJ green jersey on sale for 12 bucks.  I had a white elephant gift exchange coming up so I bought it, autographed it "# 8 AJ Green", printed out a $1000 price tag and got some good laughs out of it.  Then I washed my hands for about 2 hours to get the stench off (even though I had gloves on while handling it the whole time).  

Happy Holidays to you Jawja fans!


----------

